# What's in the GRASS?



## abbysian

Hi: Ever since a set of pigeons built a nest on my terrace and laid eggs, back in May, I have been fascinated by the little buggers. Mama and papa show up every day to get their meal (*I put out dove seed, greenpeas and cracked corn*), and then they fly off to parts unknown. Works for them, works for me. I watch out for the neighborhood flock, to see if I see my pigies in with them. 
I watch their mannerisms and one thing in particular strikes me...I notice the pigeon flock picking in the grass, usually in the late afternoon. What are they looking for to eat in the grass? Grass, worms? I notice them doing this every day...


----------



## John_D

Pigeons like grass and weed seeds, so that is probably what they are pecking at. I see the pigeons round my apartment do this.

We get a particular mix the feed store I use calls 'treat mix', which consists of tiny seeds of various kinds, the type the ferals would be pecking for in parks and gardens and fields.

John


----------



## Revolution Lofts

My pigeons eat from the grass too  And they're not even wild lol


----------



## Skyeking

abbysian said:


> Hi: Ever since a set of pigeons built a nest on my terrace and laid eggs, back in May, I have been fascinated by the little buggers. Mama and papa show up every day to get their meal (*I put out dove seed, greenpeas and cracked corn*), and then they fly off to parts unknown. Works for them, works for me. I watch out for the neighborhood flock, to see if I see my pigies in with them.
> I watch their mannerisms and one thing in particular strikes me...I notice the pigeon flock picking in the grass, usually in the late afternoon. What are they looking for to eat in the grass? Grass, worms? I notice them doing this every day...


Thank you for sharing your interest and concerns.They may partake in a bit of meat protein now and then, in the way of snails and such in the grass, though it may lead to them getting parasites, not good for them. They do love grass seeds.

Sounds like a delicious meal for out noble birds and we appreciate you feeding them, except the corn. Please be sure to feed them whole corn from now on, as cracked corn is not good for their digestion, and can create issues for them.

Thank you.


----------



## abbysian

Trees Gray said:


> Sounds like a delicious meal for out noble birds and we appreciate you feeding them, except the corn. Please be sure to feed them whole corn from now on, as cracked corn is not good for their digestion, and can create issues for them.
> 
> Thank you.


Are you referring to *whole yellow corn *kernels, or the *popcorn kernels*? I purchased cracked corn because I see it listed as one of the ingredients in the dove food and the wild bird food...I want to make sure I am helping the little pidgies, not hurting them. Where would I find the type of corn that you are feferring to? I only see cracked corn in the pet stores and supermarkets.


----------



## Ed

try locating a feed store.
One that deals in grains and seeds.
Usually its the same place they sell food for livestock


----------



## Bear Foot Farm

StoN3d said:


> try locating a feed store.
> One that deals in garins and *seeds*.
> Usually its the same place they sell food for livestock


Lots of *seeds* are chemically treated and are NOT safe to use as feed


----------



## spirit wings

Bear Foot Farm said:


> Lots of *seeds* are chemically treated and are NOT safe to use as feed


I hope because it is a feed store they would have feed type legumes and seeds availble.


----------



## Skyeking

abbysian said:


> Are you referring to *whole yellow corn *kernels, or the *popcorn kernels*? I purchased cracked corn because I see it listed as one of the ingredients in the dove food and the wild bird food...I want to make sure I am helping the little pidgies, not hurting them. Where would I find the type of corn that you are feferring to? I only see cracked corn in the pet stores and supermarkets.


The birds love WHOLE cron, mine prefer the golden to orange color over the popcorn. You can buy it at feed stores.


----------



## Ed

Bear Foot Farm said:


> Lots of *seeds* are chemically treated and are NOT safe to use as feed


LOL then why would they sell them at a feed store if its not safe for feeding with?


----------



## spirit wings

StoN3d said:


> LOL then why would they sell them at a feed store if its not safe for feeding with?


they sell seed and corn that is for planting in your garden and some have chemicals on them to help the seed/kernal germinate, it is usually red or pick powder, and no one that knows what they were doing would sell it to someone to use to feed birds.


----------



## Maggie-NC

I think they also peck in the grass for minerals and grit in addition to seed.

We buy plain old popcorn from the grocery store. We also buy lentils and split peas from the grocery store. The pigeon mix we use has lots of peas and grains but we add the corn, lentils and split peas to that.


----------



## Bear Foot Farm

StoN3d said:


> LOL then why would they sell them at a feed store if its not safe for feeding with?


Lots of places sell BOTH feed and seed. Just make sure to read the labels


----------



## RodSD

Some seeds are treated with insecticides. I believe one of the wild bird seed product sold at Petsmart was discontinued when they discovered this. I forgot the name of the product.


----------

